# My doe wont give birth



## Animal Person (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi everyone, today my bunny is supposed to have her babies but she hasn't even made the nest wrong. He tummy feels big so I know she is pregnant.  Does anyone know why she isn't building the nest?Please help!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 25, 2016)

Some does wait to make the nest until almost the last second. Some does also dont make a best at all. To be safe, make a nest yourself using hay and, if possible, some if the mothers fur. Your doe also may have a couple days to go. Rabbits gestation period is about 28-33 days. Whay day is she on?


----------



## Animal Person (Sep 25, 2016)

Ok I can make a nest for her with the hay, she is on the 31st day, and thats the day she has delivered before. But maybe she is just late. Thanks  @DutchBunny03


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 25, 2016)

Your welcome. Keep me posted!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 25, 2016)

You say she has had litters before, and that she had kindled on day 31, what else did she do and when? A lot of the time, the doe sets a pattern that she follows pretty much every time. Most does do some nest prep ahead of time, but not all; I had one doe that completely ignored her nest box until mere minutes before the kits started arriving, but boy, did she go to town then! 

A lot of my does haven't shown a lot of enthusiasm for nesting during hot weather, that may or may not have anything to do with your doe.


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 25, 2016)

Also take into consideration that she didn't settle. If it was hot your buck could of been shooting blanks. If she hasn't had them by day 36, 37 you can safely try again.


----------



## Animal Person (Sep 25, 2016)

My doe Normally gets slow grumpy, and spills all of her food during the pregnancy. The night before she has her babies she makes her nest with the hay. Its not until right before she has the babies, that she'll pull he hair. But I am going to check on her in a few minuets and see how she is doing. I will let yall now how it goes. Thanks. @Bunnylady


----------



## Animal Person (Dec 22, 2016)

Ok, so forgot to update y'all on my doe. Turns out she wasn't pregnant. We had bred the buck to a different female and she also did not get pregnant. Sorry I was so late.
But know we have a new problem. I rebred my doe and she is most certainly pregnant. She has made her nest with the straw, I can hear heart beats, and I can feel A LOT kicking. She was supposed to deliver them yesterday. It is now 9:00 a.m and still no bunnies. Should I be worried?


----------



## Animal Person (Dec 22, 2016)

Is there anything I can do induce labor?


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 22, 2016)

Let her be, she may just be switching it up on you lol. They like to deliver in the peace and quiet. I wouldn't worry too much unless she is pushing and struggling for more than an hour straight. good luck!


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 22, 2016)

No, you cannot induce labor in a rabbit. Any attempt to do so may result in a ruptured cervix, which would most likely be a  death sentence.


----------



## Animal Person (Dec 22, 2016)

a


samssimonsays said:


> Let her be, she may just be switching it up on you lol. They like to deliver in the peace and quiet. I wouldn't worry too much unless she is pushing and struggling for more than an hour straight. good luck!


Ok thanks!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 22, 2016)

I pray she has a safe delivery and healthy kits and momma!


----------



## Animal Person (Dec 22, 2016)

Update: She finally went into labor, she wouldn't let me get a good look of the babies, but I think I only say one. Do you think she will have more later? She left the nesting box and was hoping around the cadge.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 22, 2016)

You might want to leave her alone.   She may not like having anyone there -- may disturb her.  It's that predator thing.


----------



## Animal Person (Dec 22, 2016)

She let me look in the nest there was only one, and I am pretty sure it died.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm sorry, but one large, single baby seldom survives the birth process - it just takes too long. Have you checked to be sure she is done?


----------



## Animal Person (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm not sure how to check to see if she's gone. I'm trying to revive the one baby with heat. I heard it works. Please help if there are any other ideas!!


----------



## Animal Person (Dec 22, 2016)

He's not stiff


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 22, 2016)

Sometimes rubbing it gently will but it is very difficult to help them. I'm so sorry for the loss.


----------



## Animal Person (Dec 22, 2016)

He's been sitting under the light for about 20 min. Do you think he's dead?


----------



## Animal Person (Dec 22, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> I'm sorry, but one large, single baby seldom survives the birth process - it just takes too long. Have you checked to be sure she is done?


How to check to see if she is done giving birth


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 22, 2016)

He's gone. I'm sorry.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 22, 2016)

So sorry  Not sure how to tell if she is done...


----------



## TAH (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## promiseacres (Dec 23, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. Agree an overdue single kit usually doesn't make it no matter our actions. For the most part rabbits need no intervention. There's not much can be done to save newborn kits. The plus side to raising rabbits is you can try again soon.


----------

